# Yeast slurry



## Lilocsprings (May 27, 2017)

Kinda new at this. Sorry to ask but what is yeast slurry. Would like to make Skeeter Pee. *


----------



## Johnd (May 27, 2017)

It's the deposits/sediment left at the bottom of your fermenter after you rack at the end of primary alcoholic fermentation.


----------



## richmke (May 28, 2017)

If you haven't made any wine, then get a packet of EC-1118 yeast. It costs about $2 from a home brew store.


----------



## Lilocsprings (May 29, 2017)

*Ec-1118*

Will the EC-1118 do the exact same thing? I've made a lot of wine but rather use the yeast if it does the exact same thing....also just one packet? I'm doing 5 gallons


----------



## Ajmassa (May 29, 2017)

Yes. One packet of EC-1118 will ferment just about anything! Your good to go. I just read the original recipe, and I also find it odd that the recipe specially calls for yeast slurry from another recent wine batch. I wonder what the thought process was with that.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 29, 2017)

Lilocsprings said:


> Will the EC-1118 do the exact same thing? I've made a lot of wine but rather use the yeast if it does the exact same thing....also just one packet? I'm doing 5 gallons





Ajmassa5983 said:


> Yes. One packet of EC-1118 will ferment just about anything! Your good to go. I just read the original recipe, and I also find it odd that the recipe specially calls for yeast slurry from another recent wine batch. I wonder what the thought process was with that.



The idea of using the slurry is that it acts as a really good starter, and can get fermentation going even in adverse conditions. I agree, EC-1118 can handle the conditions that Dragon's Blood presents (at least it did for me!), so don't worry about the slurry -- use the EC-1118.


----------



## Arne (May 30, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> The idea of using the slurry is that it acts as a really good starter, and can get fermentation going even in adverse conditions. I agree, EC-1118 can handle the conditions that Dragon's Blood presents (at least it did for me!), so don't worry about the slurry -- use the EC-1118.



Don't forget you get some of the flavors from the mother wine. Gives each batch a unique flavor for each new wine. Now trying to duplicate the slurry flavor for another batch can be interesting. Have fun and good luck with your batches. Arne.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jun 1, 2017)

The slurry does add unique flavors from the wine. I have made several batches of Skeeter Pee and only used a slurry once. If you don't have a slurry, EC-1118 works great.


----------



## Redbird1 (Jun 1, 2017)

My understanding is that the yeast slurry was intended to help overcome the adverse conditions of the large addition of acid from the lemon juice right up front. I know some start with half of the lemon juice until things take off, just to lessen the stress til things get rolling.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 1, 2017)

The need for a yeast slurry is vastly overestimated. I have made skeeter pee probably 10 times, adding 2 bottles of lemon juice to start, and a third part way through the fermentation. Ec-1118 every time. Never used a great slurry one. Always good.


----------



## richmke (Jun 2, 2017)

cmason1957 said:


> The need for a yeast slurry is vastly overestimated.



I thought it was a cheap way to save $2 on yeast.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 2, 2017)

richmke said:


> I thought it was a cheap way to save $2 on yeast.



I don't think I have ever paid $2 for a package of ec-1118. Maybe $1.25


----------

